# fs:Irwini Catfish -pics up [email protected]! HUGE PRICE DROP !



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ive decided to sell my Irwini Catfish , other wise known as giant raphael catfish 

it is 8 inches or more in length and eats massivore/canivore pellets as well as shrimp/prawns and bloodworms 

curently living in a 33gal due to frt nippyness 

$$ 75 bucks takes it ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

here are some older and much more smaller pics


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

if you can drop him off @ my work tomorrow around 4...consider it done..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

beN said:


> if you can drop him off @ my work tomorrow around 4...consider it done..


ya dont think i can make that time buds

call me you have the digits


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

still for sale , [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

t ttttttttt


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

where ?? to the top [email protected]! bump


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

here are a couple pics


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Darn fish just grows so slow. Mine grew fast from 3.5" to 8" and that was the first 5 months I have them. Till today it's only 9". I don't see anymore growth on mine. Might have to ask Charles to get me a bigger specimen.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> Darn fish just grows so slow. Mine grew fast from 3.5" to 8" and that was the first 5 months I have them. Till today it's only 9". I don't see anymore growth on mine. Might have to ask Charles to get me a bigger specimen.


ya dude , i think we are at the same stage in growing ? haha

are these the ones i got for us from spencer ?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

anybody want a cool cat ? lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ya dude , i think we are at the same stage in growing ? haha
> 
> are these the ones i got for us from spencer ?
> 
> all i know is that im not gonna take less money for a fish that i grew to this size ..>Lol , it can stay in my 55 for all i care ..


yep those are the ones.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

price drop [email protected]#$ 

$$$50 bucks , wanna shut down the tank its in , need room 

will trade for plecos ?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

so tank is shut down , fish is back in 210 [email protected]! 

..


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the lateness but if you REALLY want to get rid of him, I'll take him


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Buddiechrist said:


> Sorry for the lateness but if you REALLY want to get rid of him, I'll take him


ya fish is on hold for terry , fire eel man .. thanks tho


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

fish has found a new home 

thanks mike !! 

take care of it ..


----------

